# Garrett Co. Bottle



## 2find4me (Mar 2, 2012)

This is one of my best finds of the 2011 year! The front is embossed Garrett Co. Established 1835, American Nine, Norfolk VA. It measures 5.5 inches in height and 1.5 inches in width. I think this is a wine sample bottle from the 1890's.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a close up of the embossing on the front.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> Here is a close up of the embossing on the front.


 
 Hello Sharon,

 It's a lovely sun colored amethyst, in my opinion. 

 The Norfolkness would seem to date it post 1903. 






 "Garrett Winery - 1903

 1900 - Paul Garrett established Garrett & Company in North Carolina (declared chief wine-producing state of the Union in 1840 by Federal census); ; 1903 - moved headquarters to five-story winery in Norfolk, VA (above) to escape prohibition in North Carolina; claimed to have "the largest clock on earth" and a wine capacity of four million gallons; most successful of eastern winegrowers before Prohibition, America's largest winemaker (five wineries in North Carolina); 1912 - prohibition in Virginia forced Garrett to move Penn Yan, in the Finger Lakes of New York state; Garrett's 'Virginia Dare' (name of first child born to English settlers in America) red and white wines (based on the native Scuppernong grape of the South) - most purchased wine in U.S. during the early 1900s, before Prohibition; 1919 - 17 processing locations, 10 million gallon combined capacity; 1934 - called 'Dean' of American winemen by Fortune magazine' 1940 - just two licensed wineries in North Carolina." From.






 "1890s tin sign with Drink / Escapernong / An American Wine / For "Americans". The pictured wine bottle is labeled Escapernong Garrett & Co. / The Orginal American Grape / From Its / Native Home / Garrett & Co. Weldon, N.C.. Sign sold on eBay by tomf38." From.

 Zey had zee spizy signage, no?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 A larger cousin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "During the first half of the 20th century, some hock wine type bottles were produced in primarily colorless glass (sometimes with a slight pink or straw colored cast) that were elaborately embossed with the brand name VIRGINIA DARE WINES ( Garrett & Co., New York) with additional embossing of an eagle on a shield.  These very common bottles held different wines produced by this company and are usually machine-made, though some early ones are mouth-blown, dating from just before Prohibition to the mid-20th century.  The picture to the left is of an example that is 13" tall and has a brandy type finish and likely dates from the late 1910s or 1920s (excuse the poor quality of the picture which is off eBayÂ®).  Shorter versions were also made.  Later examples had an unusual brandy finish with a crown cap bead lip or upper part (1920s and 1930s) and external screw threads (40s and 50s) (date ranges estimated based on empirical observations).  Please note that the vast majority of hock wine bottles have neither body embossing nor blob seals." From.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!![]


----------

